# Review: Nike Zoom Force 1



## BeanTWNSC3

I absolutely love these boots, I wear a size 10.5 street shoe(air force one) and I am in a pair of 11's they have packed out perfectly after 7 days of decently hard riding and park. The only con I have with these boots is that its a pain to get the liners back in with custom insoles I ride with instaprint custom footbeds. The stock foot bed will probably get in the way of "true" boot fit if you have a semi-wide foot. Took a minute to get used to the lacing and thats about it. They're on the softer side for flex but still rippable down the steeps...no turning back now. I used to ride dc park boots and these were just a litter stiffer which is what I wanted. If you are serious about picking them up dont pay more than 250 for them, as I have seen them go for 320 in resort shops etc.


----------



## Guest

i see your from MA, where in MA did you get them


----------



## BeanTWNSC3

bigj06040 said:


> i see your from MA, where in MA did you get them


Eastern Boarder in Danver's....


----------



## Guest

look at my first nike sb dunk









this Nike-Dunk-Low-Sb Black is my first nike sb shoe...


lol...it looks suck...


----------



## Guest

Has anyone seen or tried the Nike Zoom Force 1 DK-YS edition, I know the color is kinda out there but its eye catching


----------



## Rocan

UnlistedRider said:


> Has anyone seen or tried the Nike Zoom Force 1 DK-YS edition, I know the color is kinda out there but its eye catching


dude those things are steezy as hell...

artist was totally a stoner/ acid head :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Guest

those are the best looking boots out their imo


----------



## Guest

Rocan said:


> dude those things are steezy as hell...
> 
> artist was totally a stoner/ acid head :laugh::laugh:


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Guest

they are sick....but 5 bills?....geeezzzz


----------



## Guest

haleyspeed said:


> they are sick....but 5 bills?....geeezzzz


holy crap are they that expensive? I still can't even find a price on it :laugh:


----------



## jmacphee9

they are on ebay for 500, they had(or still have) them on milosport.com for 250 which is there retail..


----------



## Guest

All I have to say is nike is the best


----------



## Guest

I actually have a couple of them - bought it when i found milosport.com still had stock. i have size US 10 and US 10.5 and selling them on ebay.co.uk (I live in the UK) but if you cant find them anywhere and really want them, look me up! my name on ebay is goenry. let me know!


----------



## Extremo

Saw these at EB in Nashua and have to say I like the style, but they were pretty soft out of the box. I couldn't see these things holding up for a 50+ day season.


----------



## bubbachubba340

haleyspeed said:


> they are sick....but 5 bills?....geeezzzz


 they're on EXIT Real World : Snow, Skate, Stylefor $275


----------



## Guest

suabo you wish you could afford those chocolates. prove they are yours with a tagged pic and i will be impressed. 

but anyway I have been wondering what the feedback is on nike boots. good to know it's not an overrated name brand product and nike is just trying to get a share of the market. i love nike.


----------

